# Hello East Midlands!



## Kat (31 January 2013)

Hello everyone, just wanted to see if I could be first to post in the new board. 

Welcome everyone


----------



## mon (31 January 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## PippiPony (31 January 2013)

Hello


----------



## goldypops (31 January 2013)

Helloooooo!


----------



## dilbert (31 January 2013)

Morning


----------



## dilbert (31 January 2013)

Can I be cheeky and ask people to pop onto Facebook and join the South Nottinghamshire Bridleways Group? Pm me if you need the link.

We are trying to raise awareness for the need for improved / extended bridleways especially in the South Notts / Rushcliffe areas and we need all of the support we can get!


----------



## skye_and_i (31 January 2013)

Hellooooooooo!


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

So where is everyone from?


----------



## bex1984 (31 January 2013)

Hello! South East leics here


----------



## Pedantic (31 January 2013)

Helloooooo


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 January 2013)

I'm lost and sad  which region would Milton Keynes come under ?


----------



## robthecob (31 January 2013)

I am between Leicester and Loughboroufh


----------



## ROG (31 January 2013)

Leicester near walkers crisps factory but non horsey


----------



## DH1 (31 January 2013)

Hellooo I am between Loughborough and Ashby de la Zouch.


----------



## ilvpippa (31 January 2013)

Near loughborough


----------



## mattie mistletoe (31 January 2013)

Derbyshire here!!


----------



## goldypops (31 January 2013)

Derbyshire too!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (31 January 2013)

Hello *waves*


----------



## lelly (31 January 2013)

Hello from Lincolnshire.


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			I'm lost and sad  which region would Milton Keynes come under ?
		
Click to expand...

Darn Sarrf aren't you? 

I always think of East Mids as being Derbyshire, Nottinghamshire, Leicestershire, Rutland and Lincolnshire mainly, or maybe I'm just influenced too heavily by the weather map on the east midlands weather......


----------



## ElleSkywalker (31 January 2013)

Forgot to add am Leics/Rutland area


----------



## GinaGeo (31 January 2013)

Hello from Nottinghamshire/Derbyshire border


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Not strictly East Midlands for me..... But hubby from here and worked with horses here too so like to pop in now and again see the craic......

***shuffles back to North East board***


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Not strictly East Midlands for me..... But hubby from here and worked with horses here too so like to pop in now and again see the craic......

***shuffles back to North East board***
		
Click to expand...

hmmmmm you're not from round here..... this 'ere's a local board, for local people.....


----------



## RainbowDash (31 January 2013)

Good morning from a sunny and windy Nottingham


----------



## silvershadow81 (31 January 2013)

I am trying to find which one I will 'belong' to!!

Moving to near Baslow near to Chatsworth House in the next month or so....

So *Waves* Hello potential new neighbours!


----------



## DragonSlayer (31 January 2013)

Hello from Lincoln! Want to organize some rides in the worlds this summer with some hho peeps......let me know!


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

silvershadow81 said:



			I am trying to find which one I will 'belong' to!!

Moving to near Baslow near to Chatsworth House in the next month or so....

So *Waves* Hello potential new neighbours! 

Click to expand...

Oh yes you'll belong here 

Baslow is gorgeous, very very jealous. 

So hello soon to be new neighbour, and welcome to the regional board. You can post here with all your regional requirements for the move.


----------



## DragonSlayer (31 January 2013)

Wolds - damn predictive text...


----------



## heresannie (31 January 2013)

Kat? Am i in the right place now? We need one of them maps with different coloured areas so we all know where we belong!!


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

heresannie said:



			Kat? Am i in the right place now? We need one of them maps with different coloured areas so we all know where we belong!! 

Click to expand...

Yes! You're one of us now!


----------



## heresannie (31 January 2013)

Do i need to learn how to do smileys with sunglasses on


----------



## TrasaM (31 January 2013)

Hello everyone  waves.. Loughborough based here.


----------



## sheddy00 (31 January 2013)

I live on the border, technically in Derbyshire, but closer to southyorkshire can I be in 2 places at once ...please


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

sheddy00 said:



			I live on the border, technically in Derbyshire, but closer to southyorkshire can I be in 2 places at once ...please
		
Click to expand...

Nope you must pin your colours firmly to one mast, and declare your allegience to the East Midlands. Deserters will be summarily executed.


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

heresannie said:



			Do i need to learn how to do smileys with sunglasses on 

Click to expand...

Type this without the spaces : cool : and you get your smiley with sunnies.


----------



## sheddy00 (31 January 2013)

Lol. Ok ok , hello everyone,, from the eastmidlands


----------



## silvershadow81 (31 January 2013)

Kat said:



			Oh yes you'll belong here 

Baslow is gorgeous, very very jealous. 

So hello soon to be new neighbour, and welcome to the regional board. You can post here with all your regional requirements for the move. 

Click to expand...

YAY!!!!  Thanks Kat!!

I have a LONG list of things i need to organise for the move... as you know top priority is what plate collection to go for...

This seems an easier way to spend my time compared to how i am going to move my life and collected animals 200miles in a month....

Glad the Baslow area is OK, been looking for ages and heard some horror stories about some areas!   xxx


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

sheddy00 said:



			Lol. Ok ok , hello everyone,, from the eastmidlands
		
Click to expand...

*like* 

whereabouts? Chesterfield way? Or high peak?


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

silvershadow81 said:



			YAY!!!!  Thanks Kat!!

I have a LONG list of things i need to organise for the move... as you know top priority is what plate collection to go for...

This seems an easier way to spend my time compared to how i am going to move my life and collected animals 200miles in a month....

Glad the Baslow area is OK, been looking for ages and heard some horror stories about some areas!   xxx
		
Click to expand...

I know someone who has just moved to Bakewell (which will be your nearest town) and they are loving it, have settled in really quickly and found it very welcoming. The husband is the curate at some of the local churches so but I don't think Baslow is part of his patch, though Rowsley is. 

I'm about half an hour south of you. 

Did you realise that you will be within walking distance of Chatsworth Horse Trials?


----------



## silvershadow81 (31 January 2013)

Kat said:



			Did you realise that you will be within walking distance of Chatsworth Horse Trials?
		
Click to expand...

Yup!  Do you want to book a room?! lol!!

Think the house is about 3 miles away, so would be a long walk, but will happily give it a go


----------



## sheddy00 (31 January 2013)

Chesterfield...


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

silvershadow81 said:



			Yup!  Do you want to book a room?! lol!!

Think the house is about 3 miles away, so would be a long walk, but will happily give it a go 

Click to expand...

Don't make offers like that, you might have them accepted! The OH has a stall at the horse trials so we will probably be there all three days!


----------



## silvershadow81 (31 January 2013)

Kat said:



			Don't make offers like that, you might have them accepted! The OH has a stall at the horse trials so we will probably be there all three days!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent!  Ive never been, so really looking forward to it!  The house used to be a B&B so it will be perfect for guests!


----------



## Hedwards (31 January 2013)

Hello all... NW Leicestershire here... Near market bosworth.


----------



## fallenangel123 (31 January 2013)

Hello from south lincs. waves.


----------



## vikkibeth (31 January 2013)

Hmmm horses not quite sure where Northamptonshire quite fits in as we are never really one place or another


----------



## Annette4 (31 January 2013)

Hello, 

I'm south of chesterfield but the horses are towards Bolsover


----------



## Fidgety (31 January 2013)

Kat said:



			Nope you must pin your colours firmly to one mast, and declare your allegience to the East Midlands. Deserters will be summarily executed. 

Click to expand...

Born in Lancashire (so have applied for dual status in that forum) but lived in the East Midlands for 10 years - first near Southwell and then between Lincoln and Newark.  We all still have good friends there and hubby is always on the lookout for jobs that would get us back.  I therefore pledge thee my troth that it's the only place were I feel like I'm 'at home'. .


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

vikkibeth said:



			Hmmm horses not quite sure where Northamptonshire quite fits in as we are never really one place or another 

Click to expand...

Weeeellllll according to Wikipedia Northampton is in the East Midlands. But apparently you get BBC Look East TV and ITV Anglia Today......... So it seems you can either choose to stay with us lovely east midlanders, or hang out with those weirdos from East Anglia..... up to you. 

Or you could just read both boards and see how they develop.


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

Fidgety said:



			Born in Lancashire (so have applied for dual status in that forum) but lived in the East Midlands for 10 years - first near Southwell and then between Lincoln and Newark.  We all still have good friends there and hubby is always on the lookout for jobs that would get us back.  I therefore pledge thee my troth that it's the only place were I feel like I'm 'at home'. .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Oscar (31 January 2013)

Hello!  Is Lincolnshire E. Mids or E. Anglia?  Lol.


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

HorseyLad said:



			Hello!  Is Lincolnshire E. Mids or E. Anglia?  Lol.
		
Click to expand...

East Mids


----------



## Oscar (31 January 2013)

Thanks lol!  I'm from Surrey originally and get confused!  You watch ITV local news and its all about Yorkshire, you watch BBC local news and its all about Boston -think I'm in the bit that time forgot!


----------



## Fiona_C (31 January 2013)

Hiya from a very blustery northants/leics border


----------



## jendie (31 January 2013)

Hi from close to Boston, Lincs


----------



## nic85 (31 January 2013)

Hi all from a blustery Gainsborough


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

HorseyLad said:



			Thanks lol!  I'm from Surrey originally and get confused!  You watch ITV local news and its all about Yorkshire, you watch BBC local news and its all about Boston -think I'm in the bit that time forgot!
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh if you watch BBC local news every day for a week it evens up. They quite obviously are too tight/lazy to do stories from all the different counties each day so they rotate it. So Monday it'll be Nottingham day and all the stories will come from Nottingham even if they aren't really about Nottingham, Tuesday will be Leicester, Wednesday Derby, Thursday Lincoln, and then Friday normally back to Nottingham (they always go there most). If a big story happens somewhere then they shake it up but all the stories will come from the same place. 

It could be worse, when I lived in Derby in pre-digital days our tv had to be tuned to the Sutton Coldfield transmitter to get a decent signal so our local news was basically "The Birmingham News featuring occasional guest appearences from Stoke and Wolverhampton" 

Now if you have cable or Satellite you can chose which region to watch.


----------



## heresannie (31 January 2013)

am i in?


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

heresannie said:



   am i in? 

Click to expand...

wooooo hoooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobble (31 January 2013)

Hello from a wet and windy Derbyshire


----------



## RunToEarth (31 January 2013)

I give up, I suppose I do live near Lincoln now, as long as everyone knows I have Yorkshire roots and absolutely nowhere is quite as good as home...


----------



## LauraBR (31 January 2013)

I'm in Lutterworth


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

vikkibeth said:



			Hmmm horses not quite sure where Northamptonshire quite fits in as we are never really one place or another 

Click to expand...

It is OFFICIAL TFC says you're one of us! WELCOME


----------



## fallenangel123 (31 January 2013)

Waves to Jendie from near Sleaford.


----------



## DH1 (31 January 2013)

Hedwards said:



			Hello all... NW Leicestershire here... Near market bosworth.
		
Click to expand...

Tis a small World, I keep my mare not far from there and have a good horsey friend who lives there


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (31 January 2013)

*waves*

Hello - I am in Rutland


----------



## DW Team (31 January 2013)

From Hertfordshire originally but 21 homes later South Lincolnshire is our home. OH is in the army hence all the homes


----------



## rowy (31 January 2013)

Hello! 
I'm near Melton Mowbray, leics.


----------



## vikkibeth (31 January 2013)

Lol yay I have a home! Although I seem to be the only Northants person here!


----------



## Nickijem (31 January 2013)

Ooh DH 1 - do I know you? I am from Mkt Bosworth! Live in Barlestone now. Hello to all fellow East Mids folk!


----------



## Salcey (31 January 2013)

Never fear another northants bod here ;-)


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (31 January 2013)

Waving from just outside Boston, Lincs


----------



## DH1 (31 January 2013)

Nickijem said:



			Ooh DH 1 - do I know you? I am from Mkt Bosworth! Live in Barlestone now. Hello to all fellow East Mids folk!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I wonder  I don't get out and about much yet, but can generally be found at Ibstock Hunt Trials, Atherstone Hunt meets (on foot not on my mare) and SLB


----------



## barehoofhannah (31 January 2013)

Hello, I'm Hannah, I live In Bramcote, Nottingham, 5 mins from Junction 25 of the M1!  Mr Topaz lives at livery (well on a hillside field) about 5 mins walk from me house, lovely to hear where you all from, Hannah


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

Ooooh I bet I drive past him on my way to work, I'll wave tomorrow


----------



## Nickijem (31 January 2013)

DH1 - I was at Ibstock hunt trials. As a spectator! And I'm in SLB at least once a week.


----------



## GinaGeo (31 January 2013)

I used to live in Bramcote, Nottingham. Know which field you mean,  used to watch the horse's from the park as a kid!


----------



## harveysmom (31 January 2013)

im living just outside northampton HI


----------



## skye_and_i (31 January 2013)

The Vale of no Belvior for me ;o)


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (31 January 2013)

skye_and_i said:



			The Vale of no Belvior for me ;o)
		
Click to expand...



rude


----------



## flowerlady (31 January 2013)

Hello I'm Nottingham born and bred (but moved down south)  But I still come to Nottingham and hold my allegiance here So I can visit and know where peeps are talking about


----------



## Shadrid (31 January 2013)

Hi! Another Derbyshire bod here. 

Really looking forward to seeing how this board develops  

x


----------



## vikkibeth (31 January 2013)

harveysmom said:



			im living just outside northampton HI
		
Click to expand...




Salcey said:



			Never fear another northants bod here ;-)
		
Click to expand...

 Hello


----------



## Chestersmummy (1 February 2013)

Hello. I'm near Ashby-de-la-Zouch and ponio is between Ashby and Woodville.


----------



## Vetwrap (1 February 2013)

rowy said:



			Hello! 
I'm near Melton Mowbray, leics.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.  Think I have seen your eyecatching ponio at BD a couple of times.


----------



## mirage (1 February 2013)

I'm near Melton too.I don't really ride but my daughters both do,so I am chief pony wrangler,trailer tower,groom ect.


----------



## D66 (1 February 2013)

Kat said:



			wooooo hoooooo!!!!!!!!!  

Click to expand...




vikkibeth said:



			Lol yay I have a home! Although I seem to be the only Northants person here!
		
Click to expand...




Salcey said:



			Never fear another northants bod here ;-)
		
Click to expand...

hi all 
I'm from Cosgrove, nearStony Stratford, right on, and right on the border.


----------



## Shazbat (1 February 2013)

Hi everybody, another Northamptonian here - from near Kettering.


----------



## rowy (1 February 2013)

Vetwrap said:



			Same here.  Think I have seen your eyecatching ponio at BD a couple of times.



Click to expand...

OOh come say hi next time  Although not sure when the next time I will be out with the spotty one will be  Will be out with the grey younsgter and the stressy tb soonish though


----------



## cjt1701 (1 February 2013)

Hello from Matlock Derbyshire


----------



## Kat (1 February 2013)

Oooh CJT hello neighbour! *waves*


----------



## cjt1701 (1 February 2013)

"Waves back"  quite a few of us Derbyshire folk about isn't there.


----------



## echodomino (1 February 2013)

Hello from Leicestershire, "sunny" Coalville to be precise


----------



## CalllyH (1 February 2013)

Hello, I was born in Northamptonshire then moved to Nottingham, just moved to a gorgeous cottage south Nottingham way. Close to Melton etc also and only 9 miles to Loughborough from my new house.  Spend most of my life stuck in traffic on the Nottingham ring road though


----------



## Kat (2 February 2013)

Urgh Nottingham traffic, bane of my life!


----------



## CalllyH (2 February 2013)

Kat it's really bad where I've moved to in the mornings getting on to the ring road


----------



## Mosh (2 February 2013)

I'm another loughborough one! On the outskirts of shelthorpe to be precise. I am however NOT from shelthorpe!


----------



## Mrs B (2 February 2013)

Mosh said:



			I'm another loughborough one! On the outskirts of shelthorpe to be precise. I am however NOT from shelthorpe!
		
Click to expand...

Is it still known as 'Smelly Shelly'? 
(used to be so called because the municipal tip was just behind it...)

BTW - am I allowed to pop in here? I was born in Lufbra...


----------



## Mosh (2 February 2013)

ha! I don't think its been called Smelly Shelly for ages! There is a doctors on the old tip now and a park thats a little bit rough round the edges but its just good old Shelly now. 

 Its not as bad as it used to be, but there is some excitement now and then! 
There is a group of lads walking around claiming they are the Shelly Soldiers but they are about 12...they go home when you tell them too


----------



## Mrs B (2 February 2013)

Mosh said:



			ha! I don't think its been called Smelly Shelly for ages! There is a doctors on the old tip now and a park thats a little bit rough round the edges but its just good old Shelly now. 

 Its not as bad as it used to be, but there is some excitement now and then! 
There is a group of lads walking around claiming they are the Shelly Soldiers but they are about 12...they go home when you tell them too 

Click to expand...

Lol! I first rode at a place there called Parklands Riding School, 42 years ago... we kept our first horses there too, and we used to ferret round the tip finding old house doors to make into stable doors... and the brook which ran off the tip was our only source of water - you had to fish out the tadpoles in spring when you filled the water buckets... 

There was a sweet shop I used to visit there every Saturday night after stables were over, to buy my brother a quarter of a pound of Macintosh toffees, fish and chips for us all and a bottle of Dandilion and Burdock... we would go home and watch Dr Who on the little black and white portable (well, brother and sister would... I'd be behind the settee).

Happy days!


----------



## TrasaM (2 February 2013)

Mosh said:



			I'm another loughborough one! On the outskirts of shelthorpe to be precise. I am however NOT from shelthorpe!
		
Click to expand...

I think we live quite near each other. I'm on the Grange Park estate beside Woodthorpe. 

Mrs B. If it's the Parklands just off Forest Rd then it's still there. My daughter booked me a lesson there to get me started a few years ago but I didn't go back.
I used to live the other side of the landfill site on Beacon Road, and yes, it still smells in Summer. Small world


----------



## Mrs B (2 February 2013)

TrasaM said:



			I think we live quite near each other. I'm on the Grange Park estate beside Woodthorpe. 

Mrs B. If it's the Parklands just off Forest Rd then it's still there. My daughter booked me a lesson there to get me started a few years ago but I didn't go back.
I used to live the other side of the landfill site on Beacon Road, and yes, it still smells in Summer. Small world 

Click to expand...

Yup, that Parklands! I have pictures of the yard there from 1970's to 1980's... taught me a lot in many ways...

I used to cycle on Beacon Road every day of my childhood, to Cross Hill Lane, to Parkhill Drive, to the yard and lived just round the corner from you, on Outwoods Road.

Hello!


----------



## TrasaM (2 February 2013)

Mrs B said:



			Yup, that Parklands! I have pictures of the yard there from 1970's to 1980's... taught me a lot in many ways...

I used to cycle on Beacon Road every day of my childhood, to Cross Hill Lane, to Parkhill Drive, to the yard and lived just round the corner from you, on Outwoods Road.

Hello! 

Click to expand...

Lol.. Hello  it's not changed much. The landfill is still untouched and I guess William Davis will build on it one day. I lived there for years before I realised there was a stables on Forest Rd.


----------



## Mrs B (2 February 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Lol.. Hello  it's not changed much. The landfill is still untouched and I guess William Davis will build on it one day. I lived there for years before I realised there was a stables on Forest Rd.
		
Click to expand...

I first went there in 1970... I was 3. I had orange wellies and rode a pony called Turpin who was about 30 then, so HE would've been born before the 2nd World War.... *suddenly feels very old*


----------



## apple88 (3 February 2013)

Hello from Northamptonshire! Am I in the right place? I'm not east Anglia, i may be lost.....


----------



## MrsMozart (3 February 2013)

I think you're in the right place m'duck


----------



## MrsMozart (3 February 2013)

Looking for a yard to rent or livery for eight horses...


Any suggestions folks?

Need:

Turnout 365;
No ragwort!;
School;
Flat hacking (at least as an option);
Fatties paddock;
Good grazing for silly DWB and TB, who can drop weight at the whiff of a hat;
Will take an eight month old colt (who currently has no idea what his bits are for!). Will be having the chop;
Trailer/lorry parking;
Space for gear (we have a lot of gear lol);
Don't mind if fodder and bedding to be bought in or from on-site, so long as on-site is suitable and not silly prices;
Must be able to use own farrier, saddler, vet, instructor, etc.;
Seven mile radius of Jnc 25 of the M1.

So, not asking for a lot really...  Just somewhere safe and sane to keep our horses, where we can enjoy them and know all is okay.

Forgot to say: would be open to buying or renting; also happy if it's a bigger place to rent as have a number of friends who'd like to join us.


----------



## Puddleduck (3 February 2013)

Another from Northamptonshire here

*smiles & waves to everyone* Helloooooo


----------



## Rosie'smum (3 February 2013)

Hello! Well I live in Nottingham but my pony is near Loughborough :-D


----------



## kchappers (3 February 2013)

Hi *waves* im from derbyshire


----------



## Gwena (3 February 2013)

Hi I'm in Nottingham, Woodborough/Epperstone area


----------



## Mosh (3 February 2013)

TrasaM and Mrs B. I'm just off shelthorpe road, at the grammer School end  I used to ride at parklands when I was little and went back for work experience in 2006/7. It was still around then but not heard from there in a while. I remember Honey, Freda, Zara, Chico, Cherry, Charity, Charlie, Buster, Poppy (?) Phantom.
 Some happy days there.
 I also think I know which sweet shop you mean, at the roundabout? Sold multicoloured sherbet, called Ralphs? 

 Did anyone also ride with Dawn at stanford on Soar? I LOVED it there!


----------



## Mrs B (3 February 2013)

Mosh said:



			TrasaM and Mrs B. I'm just off shelthorpe road, at the grammer School end  I used to ride at parklands when I was little and went back for work experience in 2006/7. It was still around then but not heard from there in a while. I remember Honey, Freda, Zara, Chico, Cherry, Charity, Charlie, Buster, Poppy (?) Phantom.
 Some happy days there.
 I also think I know which sweet shop you mean, at the roundabout? Sold multicoloured sherbet, called Ralphs? 

 Did anyone also ride with Dawn at stanford on Soar? I LOVED it there!
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Blast from the past! Of those I remember Honey, Freda, Zara (funny little no-tail!), Charity, Poppy and Phantom...When were you first there?


----------



## vikkibeth (3 February 2013)

Hi, anyone have or heard on the grapevine of any field or small holding of about 5 acres plus in northamptonshire or even borders.


----------



## Mosh (3 February 2013)

I first started in the summer of 1996.

Strawberry!!! I remembered her all of a sudden! 
And shadiek? Funny roan coloured one i think.

If i remember correctly 
Gemma was Honeys daughter
and Zara was Chico's Mum.
Charity also had Farella. 
There was also Holly and Lilly

My mum rode there and rode a pony called Mustard?

One there called Trigger too! 

I'm getting over excited now lol


----------



## TrasaM (3 February 2013)

Mosh said:



			TrasaM and Mrs B. I'm just off shelthorpe road, at the grammer School end  I used to ride at parklands when I was little and went back for work experience in 2006/7. It was still around then but not heard from there in a while. I remember Honey, Freda, Zara, Chico, Cherry, Charity, Charlie, Buster, Poppy (?) Phantom.
 Some happy days there.
 I also think I know which sweet shop you mean, at the roundabout? Sold multicoloured sherbet, called Ralphs? 

 Did anyone also ride with Dawn at stanford on Soar? I LOVED it there!
		
Click to expand...

I've met Dawn   She's now got a place up by Beacon hill. I had an assessment there last year as I wanted to be able to go out hacking with them. She ended up giving me a very thorough lesson to boot without stirrups on an ex jousting horse  But I passed   despite the best efforts of the horse and my claustrophobia about being on a big horse in a small indoor arena.  She also taught a friend of mine when she was at Stanford O S. She's got lots of funny stories of the type of things she made the kids do.
  Do you mean Eugene? His shop used to sell all sorts of stuff then closed down when Tescos opened? Nice old man.


----------



## Mosh (3 February 2013)

Yeah, I rode with Dawn at beacon hill for a while too. I loved riding with Dawn, she taught me to be fearless and go with my instinct 

We used to do alsorts with Dawn, backflips off horses, hacking lots, No reins, no stirrups when jumping. Did loads of pony days, own a pony, gymkhana, bareback hacking! 

I still get on well with dawn now, always telling me to come back and ride with her again. She breeds highland ponies and I remember helping with those


----------



## Mrs B (4 February 2013)

Mosh said:



			My mum rode there and rode a pony called Mustard?
/QUOTE]

Hairs went up on the back of my neck! My Mum rode Mustard too and we bought him - I've pictures somewhere.... He came to live with us when we bought a house and yard in Old Woodhouse, where he ended his days, peacefully, happily and still top-dog in his very late 20's...

Please excuse me, everyone else on this thread - it's just so amazing to meet someone who 'shares' a huge part of my horsey childhood...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Nickijem (4 February 2013)

Can I join in? My husband (now in his 40s) used to hang around at Parklands as his mate lived there. He remembers Strawberry and Shadiek and Phantom!


----------



## Mrs B (4 February 2013)

Nickijem said:



			Can I join in? My husband (now in his 40s) used to hang around at Parklands as his mate lived there. He remembers Strawberry and Shadiek and Phantom!
		
Click to expand...

Of course! Who is your husband and who was he mates with (PM me if you prefer!)

I don't think I knew Strawberry, but funny coloured Shadiek arrived not long before I left and Phantom had a scar on his quarters from a burn, I believe?


----------



## Mosh (4 February 2013)

Yeah, I remember a mark being there too. 

 This is very strange! My mum is happy you had Mustard and he lived a long happy life with you  
 Getting chills down my spine!


----------



## PortwayPaddy (6 February 2013)

Hi Kat and other East Mids bods 

I never leave the house in daylight without my Raybans 

Paddy


----------



## PippiPony (6 February 2013)

I'm near the Nott's, Lincs, Leics borders.  In Notts, can see Belvoir Castle through the trees from Bedroom window 
I work in Nottingham some of the time, but hope to set up business from home V soon.  Hubby works down the road at Bottesford.
Grew Up just the other side of the Trent, 1/2 mile from Southwell racecourse - which was fab for Pony Club Camp  Next door to a riding stables.


----------



## KarlyHT (6 February 2013)

Can't believe how many of us are local to market bosworth! Hi Nickijem and Hedwards!  
And DH1 and the lady from Coalville!


----------



## Muddy Pony (6 February 2013)

Hi,

Would someone mind pointing me in the direction of a nice livery yard in the Market Bosworth area? (Leics) Noticed a few names from that area - present yard is closing soon and am unsure where to look.....


----------



## KarlyHT (6 February 2013)

Hi Muddypony, mine is currently full but hope someone can help you! We should start a market Bosworth horse group!


----------



## Nickijem (6 February 2013)

Hi KarlyHT and Hedwards!
Muddypony - it is a bit tricky recommending livery yards as I have no experience of any but I can tell you of some that exist in the area:
Newbold Verdon Equestrian Centre (has a website)
Elmside Farm, Nailstone
Barton Hill Livery, Barton in the Beans
Stubble Hill farm, Shenton
Tivey's Farm, Shackerstone
Witherstitch Lodge, Mkt Bosworth.
Hope you find something then you can join our Mkt Bosworth group!


----------



## Muddy Pony (6 February 2013)

BRILLIANT

Thank you so much - am on the waiting list for one of the aforementioned yards.

However more yards than I expected.

Looking at yellow pages now....


----------



## StoptheCavalry (6 February 2013)

I'm from Chesterfield, Derbyshire helloo!!


----------



## Wimbles (7 February 2013)

Just found the East Mids page.

Hi, I live in Derby and have four skanky ex racers kept in Trowell.


----------



## Annette4 (7 February 2013)

StoptheCavalry said:



			I'm from Chesterfield, Derbyshire helloo!!
		
Click to expand...

Another local...hello!


----------



## Annette4 (7 February 2013)

I'm off work for 10 days over Easter and as long as someone doesn't mind babysitting a very recently backed 4yo I'm in


----------



## micki (8 February 2013)

Only just found the East Midland page. Hello from the North Notts/Lincs border.


----------



## Hedwards (11 February 2013)

Just popping my head back in to wave to NJ & Karly! Market Bosworth horse group is a great idea - once I'm back on board again count me in!


----------



## CatStew (11 February 2013)

Shazbat said:



			Hi everybody, another Northamptonian here - from near Kettering.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!

Seems there's a few Northants people about - wouldn't it be funny if we knew each other but didn't realise?


----------



## Nickijem (11 February 2013)

Hi there H! Hope you are soon back on board. I haven't ridden Jerry for 2 months now due to a recurring abscess. He has been sound now though for nearly 3 weeks so hopefully I will ride this week - half term! Weather permitting.


----------



## Hedwards (11 February 2013)

Feel your pain NJ, Mickey has an abscess at the moment! Hope J stays sound and you can get back on again soon! Had some bad news about Connie too... Very guarded prognosis for her and possible hairline fracture to her pelvis! But trying to keep focussed on the fact she could recover and although we're concerned about how her front legs are coping, she's fine in herself!


----------



## Nickijem (11 February 2013)

Poor Connie. I hope she makes a full recovery. And I hope Mickey's abscess clears up quickly. I bought some 'hoof puncture plus' from Nettex which you spray into the hole. It does seem to have worked although I hate to speak to soon because as soon as I think he is better, the abscess returns! I would like to get to Bates' again for their first dressage comp in April so am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hedwards (11 February 2013)

Ooo have they got their schedules online? Toddles off to have a look!

Are you on half term this week? Hope J stays sound & the weather behaves so you can get on!


----------



## Nickijem (11 February 2013)

No I don't think they have this year's up yet - I am just assuming they will have a similar programme to last year! 
Yes it's half term so hopefully I will get to ride providing this bloomin' snow disappears!


----------



## Crumpet (21 February 2013)

Waves from Sherwood Forest


----------



## bex1984 (22 February 2013)

Hedwards said:



			Just popping my head back in to wave to NJ & Karly! Market Bosworth horse group is a great idea - once I'm back on board again count me in!
		
Click to expand...

My pony isn't too far away for Bosworth and I now have transport D  ) and am keen to get out and about for hacks on Sundays so can I join toooo please?


----------



## KarlyHT (22 February 2013)

Can't quite you Bex but would be nice to get a load of us together for a nice long hack (or even better a pub hack!) 

Nicki I chased Sally about getting the schedule up online and bizarrely the second half is on there just not the first half of the year! 

Lets hope I have a horse in time for then!


----------



## Hedwards (22 February 2013)

Yeah I noticed the schedule is online now too! Planning on doing the first Thursday evening dressage!

How's the horse hunting going KHT?


----------



## KarlyHT (23 February 2013)

Always nice to get some things planned in the diary isn't it!! Roll on summer! 

Horse hunting still continues... 3 more to see this weekend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hedwards (23 February 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## Spendtoomuch (7 March 2013)

Just realized there is a regional section, doh! Don't venture out of CR (or whatever its called now) very often. Waves hello from rainy northants, also near Kettering!


----------



## AngieandBen (8 March 2013)

Hello Spendtoomuch, you're not far from me, I'm near Desborough


----------



## Patience666 (11 March 2013)

Ummm I'm east/west midlands boarder, in Rugby, originally from Essex, work in MK! So I'm gona post in all 4 just to be on the safe side! Hi all, hope you're enjoying the snow!


----------



## AngieandBen (12 March 2013)

Patience666 said:



			Ummm I'm east/west midlands boarder, in Rugby, originally from Essex, work in MK! So I'm gona post in all 4 just to be on the safe side! Hi all, hope you're enjoying the snow!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not too far away either, used to live near Rugby and still go to Tower Farm


----------



## slumdog (12 March 2013)

I'm another one for rugby (well almost) as well. I never know to look in here or west mids lol. I love tower farm, Apollo is small but pretty good as well


----------



## Patience666 (12 March 2013)

Anywhere I can spend my money on the horse works for me! Hehe


----------



## jokadoka (12 April 2013)

AngieandBen said:



			Hello Spendtoomuch, you're not far from me, I'm near Desborough 

Click to expand...

I wonder if you know Bobbie Retana at all (sorry, questionmarkkey broken)


----------



## AngieandBen (12 April 2013)

No, not heard of her?  don't know that many people here, I'm a couple of miles away in Braybrooke,  I work for a local BE coach


----------



## jokadoka (12 April 2013)

That's a shame, she bred my horse which I bought of her in 1998, I've been trying to find out if she still lives at the same place...


----------



## Tilda (13 April 2013)

I'm another one from northants near Thrapston so very close to Kettering


----------



## Crazy Friesian (18 April 2013)

Hi, from just outside Melton - Notts border.


----------



## Frosty89 (19 April 2013)

Hi everyone . I'm Derbyshire, but the horse is kept on the Derbyshire/ Nottinghamshire border.


----------



## skye123 (4 May 2013)

Hello joining this a bit late but better now than never! I`m bang smack on the Leicestershire/Warwickshire border so not sure if I should be here or West Midlands but know Rugby and Market Bosworth


----------

